# How do you position MT24 heads?



## Zeidora (Apr 26, 2016)

I am using the MT24 quite a bit. The ring mount on the lens is OK, but frequently I want the flash heads in some other position: closer to lens axis of MP-E 65, or further way than what the MT24 ring allows. I have a couple of Wimberley plamps, where I replaced the tongue with a small flash shoe. Works fine on tripod, as I can put the clamp on the tripod leg and position the flash heads where I want them. However, when hand-holding, it is awkward at best to find an attachment point for the clamp end. 
RRS makes some macro rigs, but they are rather pricey, very large, and not as quick to adjust as the plamps.

How do you do it? I don't quite know what I am looking for, but maybe something like a plamp arm that attaches to an Arca-style L-bracket? Just looking for inspiration and pointers. Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 26, 2016)

I use a pair of Wimberley F-2 brackets with Vello cold shoes on them. 

Pics here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=16063.msg297521#msg297521


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the link to previous thread, Neuro. Interesting approaches. Can you adjust the F2 clamps without loosening the setting screws? I.e., can you tighten the setting screws to a degree that holds the heads in place, but still permits moving them around?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 26, 2016)

Zeidora said:


> I.e., can you tighten the setting screws to a degree that holds the heads in place, but still permits moving them around?



Sort of... It's possible to loosen them slightly such that you can reposition them and they'll hold without retightening. But since one screw/knob clamps two of the balls, you sometimes have to do a little pulling to position them exactly as desired, and they loosen up after a few adjustments to the point they no longer hold. It's not like the friction/tension adjustment on a good ballhead, where you set it once for a given load, and you never have to touch a knob until you change the load (e.g. change lenses). 

Another option for additional 'local' flexibility is to put a mini ballhead between the flash bracket and the coldshoe. I have a pair of Novoflex Neiger 19 mini ballheads that are really nice, but I also have a Giottos MH-1004 that's plenty robust enough for that use, and at $13-15 is 1/3 the price of the Novoflex.


----------

